# Turn Off Dockscreen



## joeschmo88 (Nov 3, 2011)

When I put my TP in the induction charger dock, it goes straight to the dock screen similar to when I put my phone in a dock. Is there anyway to stop it from doing so? Also is there any app that allows you to customize the dock screen?


----------



## pwlorraine (Oct 19, 2011)

The app type that runs in the dock is called a "Screen saver" - if you have another one installed then you will be given a choice of which one to run. Lightning Bug is on the market and is another saver. I don't know how to prevent it from doing switching on every time - touching the touchpad physical home button will leave you docked at the home screen.

I've noticed glacially slow charging in the touchstone dock under alpha 2.1 - from 21% to 31% took three hours which is usually enough to fully charge when directly plugged into the usb power adapter. The touchstone is new to me - I'm not sure if this would be faster under webos than android.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

pwlorraine said:


> I've noticed glacially slow charging in the touchstone dock under alpha 2.1 - from 21% to 31% took three hours which is usually enough to fully charge when directly plugged into the usb power adapter. The touchstone is new to me - I'm not sure if this would be faster under webos than android.


Yes, charging time with touchstone is horrible under alpha 2.1.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

tusman said:


> Yes, charging time with touchstone is horrible under alpha 2.1.


Not for me that I've noticed, seems to charge up fine, though I haven't really timed it.

As for the dock Acton, search the Market for something like no dock, there are apps out there that will stop the TP from reacting to the dock.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

I am charging my touchpad with official case. Is it affects charging time?


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

I charge with the HP case and w/out on the touchstone and it works great. I turned off my screensaver and use an app called Dock No-Op...


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

dspcap said:


> I charge with the HP case and w/out on the touchstone and it works great. I turned off my screensaver and use an app called Dock No-Op...


touchstone charges faaaayn.


----------



## pwlorraine (Oct 19, 2011)

Regarding touchstone charging times, on a precentral forum on the topic claims are made of 50% longer to twice as long in the touchstone. Another factor would be misalignment of the coil in the touchstone and touchpad when in the dock. I can easily imagine being off by an inch or so - particularly in landscape orientation when I've put it in the dock in the dark.

I would like to find a better dock android application closer to the webos "exhibition" mode with a few displays including alerts, weather, and calendar.

Peter


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

joeschmo88 said:


> When I put my TP in the induction charger dock, it goes straight to the dock screen similar to when I put my phone in a dock. Is there anyway to stop it from doing so? Also is there any app that allows you to customize the dock screen?


I will assume you are talking about using CyanogenMod (not webOS)...

The kernel included with Alpha 3 will have a new feature that allows disabling the 'dock' feature of the Touchstone
(so it will only act as charger). This will be enabled via a file on sysfs (sorry, no way to set it from GUI yet).

The following:


```
echo 1 > /sys/module/a6/parameters/disable_dock_switch
```
will disable the 'dock' behavior of the Touchstone. Use 0 instead of 1 to re-enable.

You could place that line in /data/local/userinit.sh so it'll run on each boot.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

tusman said:


> Yes, charging time with touchstone is horrible under alpha 2.1.


Charging with the HP AC charger can provide up to 2000mA.
Charging with the HP Touchstone can provide up to 1400mA.
Charging with USB can provide up to 500mA.

The Touchpad will draw around 600mA to 900mA with screen on.
The Touchpad will draw around 50mA to 150mA with screen off.
Note that these draw numbers are a range of values I've noticed (see below).

Subtract draw from what charger provides to determine how much is
being used to charge battery.

One possible reason for seeing 'horrible' charge times with Touchstone
could be that the dock app is keeping the Touchpad from turning the
screen off while charging from AC does not. So, try turning the screen
off after placing Touchpad on Touchstone (or see my other post on
how to disable the dock feature of the Touchstone when Alpha 3 is released).

Also, the kernel in Alpha 3 will include more battery charging stats. This will
allow you to use apps such as Battery Monitor Widget to get a better picture
of the "real-time" charging status.


----------

